# Mehr Bandbreite



## Swebble (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Thema DSL. Unsere Bundesregierung hat ja vor Monaten beschlossen, jedem Einwohner einen Breitbandanschluss zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Jetzt meine Frage: 
Was verstehen die denn unter Breitband? Ich hänge hier nämlich an einem Standard-DSL-Anschluss mit 1024/128 und möchte so gerne schneller surfen 
Kann ich mir Hoffnungen machen, dass ich irgendwann vielleicht einen 6000er Anschluss bekomme?

Schönen Tag noch und Hellau, Alaf, Narri Narro ^^


----------



## ronaldh (16. Februar 2010)

Dann hängst Du an einem "Breitband"-Anschluss. In der Ankündigung der Bundesregierung ging es um Gebiete, in denen überhaupt noch kein DSL verfügbar ist, und die mit ISDN und 64 KBit ins Internet müssen.


----------



## Swebble (17. Februar 2010)

Na prima 
Dann werde ich mich wohl nach einer anderen Lösung umschauen müssen. UMTS ist leider auch nicht verfügbar und einen Kabelanschluss hab ich auch nicht.
Aber wenn ich mich an 56k-Modem-Zeiten erinnere, dann bin ich eigentlich ja noch gut dran. 

Trotzdem danke für die Antwort.


----------

